# JFileChooser in verschiedene Sprachen?



## *g* (9. Okt 2003)

Halli Hallo,

ich hätte gern folgendes Problemchen.
Und zwar habe ich eine Oberfläche dessen Menü ich bereits durch Resource-Bundles internationalisiert habe.
File open bzw. Datei öffnen.
Schön und gut, aber klicke ich dieses Item an, sollte auch der von Java implementierte JFileChooser in derselben Sprache erscheinen.. Wäre zumindest sinnvoller.  :roll: 
Wie mache ich das? Oder muss ich den Chooser selbst implementieren, wäre aber viel Aufwand, der vielleicht nicht sein muss. Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben. Woher holt dieser Chooser überhaupt die Sprache, von dem Betriebssystem kanns nicht sein!?


----------



## Stefan1200 (9. Okt 2003)

Also bei mir holt sich der JFileChooser tatsächlich die Sprache vom Betriebsystem. Mein Abbrechen Button heisst bei mir auch "Abbrechen".

Allerdings kannst du vom Annehmen Button den Text ändern, mit der Methode
setApproveButtonText(String approveButtonText)

Und den Tooltip kann man auch ändern:
setApproveButtonToolTipText(String toolTipText) 

Den Abbrechen Button kann man meines wissens nach nicht ändern.


----------



## *g* (9. Okt 2003)

Naja gut, so kann ich die Buttons nun setzen, aber nicht alle..   
Wenn der Abbrechen-Button deutsch bleibt und man den nicht setzen kann, dann bringt mich das nicht weiter.
Weißt du vielleicht, wo sich dieser Chooser intern die Sprache holt und man darauf Einfluss nehmen kann?


----------



## Stefan1200 (9. Okt 2003)

*g* hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja gut, so kann ich die Buttons nun setzen, aber nicht alle..
> Wenn der Abbrechen-Button deutsch bleibt und man den nicht setzen kann, dann bringt mich das nicht weiter.
> Weißt du vielleicht, wo sich dieser Chooser intern die Sprache holt und man darauf Einfluss nehmen kann?



Ich habe es noch nie gemacht, von daher rate ich jetzt:

mach mal beim JFileChooser setLocale(Locale language)
Also für english: setLocale(Locale.ENGLISH)

Weitere Sprachen gibt es auf http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/Locale.html


----------



## *g* (9. Okt 2003)

Also, chooser.setLocale(Locale.ENGLISH) nimmt der Compiler zwar, aber es bewirkt leider überhaupt nichts.  :shock: 
Da gibt's wohl für die Java-Developper noch was zu tun...


----------



## sunny_e23 (31. Aug 2005)

hi,
ich weiß ja nich obs noch hilft nach der langen zeit, aber das kann man über den UIManager realisieren.

hier der link:

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?forumID=16&threadID=157726


----------



## sunny_e23 (31. Aug 2005)

hier ist die einfachste lösung...
man setzt die locale und zwar bevor man das filechooser objekt instanziert!

Locale.setDefault(Locale.US);
JComponent.setDefaultLocale(Locale.US);


----------

